# What's "type A 3-Way Bulb"?



## Curious123 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've got a floor lamp of the brand "MainStays" for my living roon. According to the instruction, I should use "type A 3-Way Bulb, 150 watt Max". 

Since I only have a typical 60 watt light bulb at home, I put it on. However, it looks too dim.

According to the instruction, another type of light bulb I can use is "CFL Bulb 30 watt Max". What's CFL bulb? Isnt' 30 watt too dim for my living room?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

In general, A 30way bulb in the correct socket will allow 3 different levels of light that can be contolled by the switch on the lamp socket. There are numerous combinations, one of which is a 50 watt, a 100 watt and finally 150 watts or so depending on the bulb (sort of like a "dimmer".

The wattage of a bulb is determinwd by the amount of electricity it uses. CFLs and more efficient and are compact flourencent bulbs that use less power to give the advertised brightness. The light may be a slightly different color.

Dick


----------



## Curious123 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks ConcreteMasonry!

Could you tell me where I can get the 3 way light bulb? Will high watt light bulb (such as 150 watt) cause fire in my house?

What's the difference in color between CFL and 3-way light bulb? Where can I get CFL bulb?


----------



## ChemE (Jun 10, 2009)

You can buy light bulbs at mass merchandise stores, home improvement stores, hardware stores, grocery stores, convenience stores, and so on and so on....

Compact fluorescent lights (CFLs) are a different type of bulb that use less energy than a conventional incandenscent and thus give off a slightly different light (CFLs are the same light as fluorescent lights in stores and office buildings). 

You can get a 3-way CFL that would give equivalent lumens as an incandescent 3-way light and you wouldn't have to worry about the heat generated by a 150w incandescent, although I wouldn't think it would be a fire hazard.

Lamps that use halogen bulbs are more of a fire hazard and I think those are pretty rare now for home use.


----------



## Curious123 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi ChemE,

Thanks for the detailed info! Very useful.


----------



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

curious, in regards to the fire hazard, if you use a 150W 3-way bulb in this lamp, you should not need to worry about fire hazards. However, if you try to put it in a lamp rated only for 60W, then you will have a problem. As long as you stick to the max rating, which there's usually a sticker on the lamp socket, you will be fine.


----------



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

I know that CFL bulbs are supposedly much better for the environment in that they use less energy to produce and equivalent amount of light output (compared to incandescent) and last longer (also compared to incandescent). But every time I try to use a CFL (and I've tried about a dozen different types over the last 10 years) I find that the light they give off is weak, washed out and putrid. There are certain spots in my house where I don't care that the bulb is giving off horrid light, such as in my closets. But in the living room, kitchen and other rooms where I want a decent glow, I'll only use incandescents.


----------



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

Adpanko, I completely agree with you. My parents have a few of them in their kitchen. In my opinion, it is stupid and dumb that you need to wait for them to warm up before they glow at full potential. I always end up looking up thinking that the bulb blew, to find out it is just warming up.


----------



## Curious123 (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks to all who share your experiences about these lighting options! I'll go with the regular light bulb, because it gives the right kind of feel and style.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

*What is a Type "A" bulb*

Type *A* bulbs refer to the shape of the Bulb
Other bulb types: e.g. *B*, *C*, *E*, *G*, *R*

more:
http://www.topbulb.com/find/incandescent.asp
.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

adpanko said:


> I know that CFL bulbs are supposedly much better for the environment in that they use less energy to produce and equivalent amount of light output (compared to incandescent) and last longer (also compared to incandescent). But every time I try to use a CFL (and I've tried about a dozen different types over the last 10 years) I find that the light they give off is weak, washed out and putrid. There are certain spots in my house where I don't care that the bulb is giving off horrid light, such as in my closets. But in the living room, kitchen and other rooms where I want a decent glow, I'll only use incandescents.


Better find one you like in the next 2 years



> *When 2012 hits, stores can no longer sell the cheap but inefficient incandescent light bulbs that are fixtures in most homes*.


I also have used different Mfg, wattages & K ratings (color)

The bulb we like best is sold at Lowes
Bright effects - 6200K rating ( I think)
Nice blue/white light
Prior to that we had HD NVision 5200K bulbs
In addition we can turn 2 or more CFL lights on & use less electricity then one incandescent


----------



## Paragon (Jun 14, 2009)

in case any one wants to see the different types of bulbs check this link out 

http://www.splendor.com/instructions/light_bulb.pdf


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*fear of fire hazard when using rated bulb!*



Green Giant said:


> curious, in regards to the fire hazard, if you use a 150W 3-way bulb in this lamp, you should not need to worry about fire hazards. However, if you try to put it in a lamp rated only for 60W, then you will have a problem. As long as you stick to the max rating, which there's usually a sticker on the lamp socket, you will be fine.


When you insert a 60w. incandescent bulb in the fixture, you're running no risk of fire, at all! The 150w. rating (on the lamp) only means that this is the maximum wattage that you can insert safely. Any bulb of a smaller wattage will only give its max. rated power. (Now more than ever) :laughing::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive!!!


----------

